# Your opinion. What do these bass weigh?



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Keep in mind these are not held towards the camera at arms length like so many do.
let me know what you think. You won't hurt my feelings. Caught last week.
































The biggest smile I got out of Kenny all week!











same fish better pic.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Capt. Roger would appreciate this one. Recognize it?


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Besides the first one, I'd guess 2-4 pounds, fishermen tend to lean on the heavy side, thats why I always measure them. Nice fish!!!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I take my statement back! You hurt my feelings! 2-4 pounds???


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

first one is hard to judge,but looks like 2 1/2 or soas well as second one.
third could be around 4.
and the last two pis 4 1/2 to 5.

mike,are you just checking guessing ability against your scales,or did you not weigh them?

that stump field reminds me of fletsher pond:ee:


----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

1)3
2)5
3)7
4)8-9


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

1. 1-1/2 lbs
2. 2-1/2 lbs
3. 4-1/2 lbs
4. 6 lbs

+ or - 1/4 lb

What do I win!! 

I keep changing these weights.........I'm very intrigued!! .............please post actuals!!


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

LOL...

Its very hard to tell, too many factors, picture angle, ect. I do like the fact your not holding the fish at arms length away like a lot of pics I've seen. Truly big bass here in OH.

After looking again,lol, I'll upgrade to 3-6 pounds.

A LM @ 20 inches is about 5 pounds, could be a pound bigger this time of the year(roughly).
A 22"er is about 6.2 pounds
24" 8.5
25" plus liar,lol

Any way it goes those are very big bass, I just wished the SM got that big(not erie), man that would be a fight!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Just checking guessing ability. I've noticed so many big fish pictures that are held 3-4 feet away from the guy's body towards the camera.
To me they're compensating for something they are missing. 

I also see many guys chastisized for what people say are overstating the weight of a bass they post.

So I wanted to see opinions and then I'll post weights.

BTW you guys are WAAAY low, especially the last two. Kenny is close to 300lbs and could barely hold on to that one.
My big one has a tail area bigger and thicker than my wrist/forearm.


Also these are Florida bass, not Ohio. They were on the beds where we were although you can't see them due to all the tannin in the water.


Never seen Fletcher's although I see you central Ohio guys talking about it all the time. I luv stumpfields.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Thats cheating!!!! lol

Florida bass a different animal completely, I thought something didn't seem right!

I'll change again,last time!!!!!!!

first one 1-3 pounds, looks a bunch smaller than the rest.

The rest are more than likely 6 pounders plus, maybe up to 9, look like spawners so plus/minus 1 to 2 pounds(I'm covering my butt this time,lol)


I fished lake Okeechobee for years 15 years ago, my biggest was a tad over 9 pounds, haven't scanned those in the computer but look close in size to your biggest fish. Man that was fun, even though I didn't like shiner fishing, I couldn't get them over 6 pounds with lures.

My excuse is I was thinking OHIO bass, one fish over 5 pounds is a great year, three in one day is a lifetime award. Thats my excuse and I'm sticking to it!!!!


you got me.


----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

Whats my prize?!


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

Lewzer said:


> BTW you guys are WAAAY low, especially the last two.
> 
> Also these are Florida bass, not Ohio.


So you're saying that all the fish I catch and think are 4 lbers are actually bigger!!! COOL!!! 


Well no wonder I couldn't get my head wrapped around this right!!! 

That's just not fair!


----------



## bubba k (Mar 29, 2006)

It's always hard to tell unless you know the person holding the fish. I have a buddy of mine that's 6'5" & 240 lbs with huge hands.....when he's holding a big fish it looks really small to the average person that doesn't know him because it's tough to tell in a photo that he's that big......proportions are tough to judge in a photo unless you know the person.....check out the picture below.....that fish wasn't big at all, but it looks like a monster with my nephew holding it because he's tiny.


----------



## bubba k (Mar 29, 2006)

bubba k said:


> It's always hard to tell unless you know the person holding the fish. I have a buddy of mine that's 6'5" & 240 lbs with huge hands.....when he's holding a big fish it looks really small to the average person that doesn't know him because it's tough to tell in a photo that he's that big......proportions are tough to judge in a photo unless you know the person.....check out the picture below.....that fish wasn't big at all, but it looks like a monster with my nephew holding it because he's tiny.


Here's my buddy that I was talking about....that fish looks tiny with him holding it!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

2.5
3.8
4.7
6+


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

The stumpfield looks like Knox.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

i agree with seapro


----------

